# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Kỳ nghỉ Tết của các bạn có vui không? Tâm trạng trở lại các hoạt động thường ngày sau Tết có vẻ hơi ểu ỏai phải không?  :Big Grin: . Cập nhật đầu tiên trong năm mới Nhâm Thìn sẽ là những thông tin hấp dẫn về giá vé máy bay trong nước trong thời gian cuối tháng 2 và khuyến mãi chặng quốc tế đến Singapore, Seoul. Xem sau Tết mọi thứ có thay đổi nhiều không nhé! 

*Nội địa*

Didau kiểm tra được một số chặng có giá cực kỳ tốt cho khoảng thời gian 6/02 - 14/02.

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 06/02: 1.450.000 VND  *  07/02, 08/02:  950.000 VND   *   09/02: 600.00 VNDLượt về: 9/02, 11/02, 12/02: 1.280.000 VND   *   10/02, 13/02, 15/02: 1.100.000 VND   *   14/02:  950.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 06/02:  1.200.000 VND   *   07/02: 900.000 VND   *   08/02, 09/02: 800.000 VNDLượt về: Từ 09/02 --> 12/02: 900.000 VND   *   Từ 13/02 --> 15/02: 800.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 06/02 : hết vé  *  08/02, 09/02: 800.000 VNDLượt về: 09/02, 10/02: 1.100.000 VND   *   11/02, 13/02: 900.000 VND  *  14/02, 15/02: 800.000 VND


*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 06/02: 2.560.000 VND   *   07/02: 4.400.000 VND   *   08/02, 10/02 --> 12/02: 1.900.000 VND   *   09/02: 1.700.000 VNDLượt về: 08/02, 11/02 --> 14/02: 1.500.000 VND   *   09/02: 1.700.000 VND  *  10/02: 1.900.000 VND

*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 

Giờ khởi hành: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 06/02: hết vé  *  07/02 --> 12/02: 2.100.000 VNDLượt về: 08/02 --> 14/02:  2.100.000 VND


*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 06/02: 1.450.000 VND  *  07/02 --> 09/02, 12/02: 1.100.000 VND  *  10/02, 11/02: 780.000 VNDLượt về: 08/02: 1.280.000 VND  *  09/02, 10/02: 1.600.000 VND  *  11/02, 12/02:  1.450.000 VND  *  13/02, 14/02: 1.780.000 VND

*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 06/02: 2.130.000  *  07/02: 2.310.000 VND  *  08/02, 09/02: 1.990.000 VND  *  10/02: 1.860.000  *  11/02, 12/02: 1.730.000 VNDLượt về: 06/02, 07/02, 10/02 --> 12/02: 1.080.000 VND  *  08/02, 09/02: 1.210.000 VND


*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*

Giờ khởi hành: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15Giá vé: 
Lượt đi: 06/02, 11/02: 1,350,000 VND  *  07/02, 08/02: 1,000,000 VND  *  09/02, 10/02: 1,100,000 VND  *  12/02: 1,200,000 VNDLượt về: 06/02, 07/02: hết vé  *  08/02, 09/02: 2,120,000 VND  *  10/02, 11/02, 12/02: 1,950,000 VND

*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

Tiger Airways tiếp tục khuyến mãi sau Tết đây. Tuy giá vé không được hấp dẫn như những khuyến mãi trước nhưng cũng tương đối, đặc biệt là chặng Tphcm - Singapore

*Tiger Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 22$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là:122$

Thời gian bay: 01/02 - 31/07

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 71$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 204$

Thời gian bay: 01/02 - 31/10

Thời gian đặt vé: 26/01 - 04/02/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Korean Air*

[Tin Vui] - Korean Air mở đường bay thẳng trực tiếp từ Đà Nẵng đến Seoul. Bây giờ các bạn ở Đà Nẵng không cần phải di chuyển đến Tphcm hay Hà Nội để thực hiện đường bay này nữa  :Wink: . Khuyến mãi nhân dịp khai trương đường bay mới đây:	

*Đà Nẵng/Tp.HCM - Seoul: 551$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 721$Thời gian bay: 22/01 - 26/02/2012Thời gian đặt vé: 20/01 - 26/02/2012

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 06/02 - 12/02/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

